
Ask HN: What are you hacking on this weekend? - tmaly
Do you have any side projects you are working on or something you are hacking on this weekend?
======
trcollinson
I've been working on my next side project. I am hoping to get a beta out for
it. Basically, I have a number of clients who need hosted database solutions.
So I have made an automated relational database as a service solution with
backup, restore, and high availability on multiple relational database
engines.

Now that I have a few clients and it's working well, I would love to be able
to market and sell it more widely.

~~~
marcc
Which database engines do you plan to support?

~~~
trcollinson
We currently support MySQL, PostgreSQL, and Oracle. I have the ability
technically to support MS SQL Server as well but I am still working on making
it a cost effective solution. Microsoft's license model makes it rather
expensive.

What engine would you be looking to use?

------
jasonkester
Bouldering. I have a project just down the hill from this one:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBockTKBV4w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBockTKBV4w)

Gotta step away from the machine for a few days every week to make sure the
rest of your life gets lived. I find it actually makes me more productive when
Monday rolls around.

------
krapp
Random probably fruitless game development endeavors.

Still working on a game project I started in January. It's terrible, and could
have been finished in a month if I knew what I was doing, and stopped shaving
all these yaks.

Also I've decided I want to go through the noobtuts[0] Unity tutorials and
implement them in C++, since they're really basic and I want to learn Unity
and actually have some finished games.

[0][https://noobtuts.com/unity](https://noobtuts.com/unity)

------
kejaed
Last weekend and week I spent 20+ hours on a coding assessment for an
interview. They said they liked me as a candidate, liked my work, but whereas
I was always going to be a remote candidate, that just wasn't going to work
for them right now. Sigh.

This weekend I'll hopefully get a chance to work on my Deck lights LED strip
project.

[https://youtu.be/ww1q248jc7Q](https://youtu.be/ww1q248jc7Q)

~~~
tmaly
I have been wanting to make a LED strip design for Christmas ever since I saw
the Johnson Family Christmas 2015 video. What does the hardware look like on
your setup?

~~~
kejaed
The hardware setup is based on what I had on-hand:

\- Raspberry Pi with WiFi dongle

\- Arduino Uno connected to rpi via USB

\- NeoPixel (ws2812b) LED strip connected to arduino
[https://www.aliexpress.com/item/individually-
addressable-1m-...](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/individually-
addressable-1m-2m-4m-5m-waterproof-
ip65-ip67-5050-rgb-30-60-74-96-144/32243894576.html)

\- Adafruit Power Supply
[https://www.adafruit.com/products/658](https://www.adafruit.com/products/658)

All that is in a Tupperware box below the deck with an extension cord for
power running to it.

I'm running PlatformIO on the rpi to program the arduino from the command line
(love it), and still moving between FastLED and the NeoPixel libraries to
drive the LED strips. I've installed Homebridge on the rpi to eventually be
able to control the setup with Siri from an iDevice.

I'll eventually properly document the project, but for now, here are my brain-
dump notes:

[https://github.com/kejaed/deckLights/blob/master/projectNote...](https://github.com/kejaed/deckLights/blob/master/projectNotes.md)

------
na85
A custom emulator for Ultima Online. (actually a fork of runuo)

~~~
penetrarthur
For production or just for the fun of it?

~~~
na85
Both!

------
itamarst
Hopefully will have time to work on the book version of
[https://codewithoutrules.com/saneworkweek/](https://codewithoutrules.com/saneworkweek/).
And maybe a talk proposal for PyCon.

~~~
tmaly
That course looks really interesting. How many hours a week are required for
the 5 week course?

~~~
itamarst
It's very high level (there's a reason I'm working on a book). So parts of it
are conceptual, so thinking about what you want, another part is "go practice
negotiating at work, and here's some ideas" and that can take as long as you
want.

So you can just read the email and that's it, and that'll take very little
time. Or you could go full bore and spend a _lot_ of time on, say, building
savings to improve your negotiating position.

------
nicomfe
Need to fix my express server and webpack build for the first production
version of a website im working on

OT: any expert in react, webpack, express !! please tweet me at @nicofetter or
email hi@nicofetter.com

------
Jugurtha
I was asked if I could chime in to automate repetitive, inhumane, tasks in a
HR process (a large number of people). It's mainly monitoring records matching
a set of sentinels and triggering stuff.

I don't want to impose Python because the tools they're using offer scripting
capabilities, so I'll just learn their stuff and point them towards scripting.

Also working on a few projects and learning as I go (JavaScript, XMPP, Google
App Engine..) and will buy a couple of things for a hydroponics experiment.

------
stvnbn
I'm working on a browser extension (just chrome for now) so I don't miss any
amazon goldbox deal, check it out, feedback is very welcome
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/new-tab-
deals/oglf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/new-tab-
deals/oglfkgdljllkdohgdjkcpklknblllmfb)

------
banterfoil
Hopefully a turkey and a TCP server written in C

------
malux85
Improving performance of latent space visualisation tools for spaces generated
with Deep Learning Autoencoders

------
ashleypt
Packaging winds for sandstorm.io

[https://github.com/GetStream/Winds](https://github.com/GetStream/Winds)

[https://github.com/sandstorm-io/sandstorm](https://github.com/sandstorm-
io/sandstorm)

------
NicoJuicy
Have some problems using a Meitracker for tracking trucks ( and temperature of
the fridges), their gprs protocol is really bad.

Looking to get through it, have no choice.

On top of that, my webshop ( more languages), some websites ( clients) and
other webshops ( clients) + erp integration with ErpNext or OpenErp

------
danielvf
The programming game [http://halite.io/](http://halite.io/)

I'd recommend it - really fun.

At the moment I'm ranked #23 with a really stupid bot. I'm now doing hammock
driven development on a better concept.

------
mercurialuser
Backup 20+ very old hard disks with very old stuff on a new hard disk, trying
to de-duplicate files. They are from windows 95/98 era. When copied, smash
them with an hammer and dispose of them.

------
vmorgulis
Writing widgets with Algolia and Github API for a HN meetup page:
[https://hn.silexlabs.org/index.html](https://hn.silexlabs.org/index.html)

------
acesubido
Trying my hand on a small elixir-based livestreaming video broadcast server
using WebRTC. Broadcasters and Audience would be in react-native. Dunno if it
would work though.

------
liulantao
Trying to create another Hacker News client on iOS with RubyMotion. Since I'm
new to iOS development, this might be a toy project.

------
keyle
More gamedev with UE4 [http://paddlevspaddle.com/](http://paddlevspaddle.com/)

------
DrNuke
Going to a local Startup Weekend the next one and preparing for an apps
recommender prototype combining security and popularity rankings.

------
nanospeck
Finish the Machine Learning for Trading course on Udacity. I'm already halfway
through.

------
brnoenfield
Gonna read a book.

~~~
tmaly
any particular book?

